# EL LOCAL CENTRAL DE MI UNI..... (FOTITOS)



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*BIEN TEMPRANO ME FUI A LA U. HA HACER UNOS TRAMITES EN EL LOCAL CENTRAL DE LA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO Y COMO EL RECTOR ESTABA OCUPADO PUES PARA NO ABURRIRME CON LA ESPERA.. TOME FOTOS.*

EL LOCAL CENTRAL ES EN UN MUY ANTIGUO MONASTERIO EN LA PLAZA DE ARMAS DE TRUJILLO. (esta foto lo posteo perupd pero la puse para que ven como es la fachada)










*AHORA POR DENTRO*





































*LA PUERTA AL VICERRECTORADO ADMINISTRATIVO.*





































*MONUMENTO A SIMON BOLIVAR.*










*ESTE ES LA RESOLUCION ORIGINAL DE CREACION DE LA UNIVERSIDAD FIRMADA POR SIMON BOLIVAR * :shocked: *TA BIEN CONSERVADA*










*ESPERANDO QUE EL RECTOR SALGA, YA PERDEMOS LA PACIENCIA JAJAAJAJA*










*ESTAS SON FOTOS EXTRAS*

*MIREN AQUI UNA FOTO DEL PARANINFO EN LA EPOCA CUANDO ANTENOR ORREGO ERA EL RECTOR, OSEA UFFFFF HACE TIME..........*



















*AHORA EL MISMO LUGAR EN EL PRESENTE, PERO ESTA VEZ YO SENTADO JAJAJAJAJAJA WOWWW CASI NO HA CAMBIADO MUCHOO*










* ESTE ES EL EL SALON DE SESIONES DE CONSEJO UNIVERSITARIO.*










*QUIZE TOMAR FOTOS DE LA OFICINA DEL RECTOR PERO ME DIO ROCHE PEDIR PERMISO  LA OFICINA TAMBIEN ES BONITA. BUENO ESPERO QUE LES HAYA GUSTO EL THREAD*


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bonito lugar, bien cuidado e impecable....esas fotos antiguas te transladan por un momento a esas epocas, se ve interesante.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

me gusta dicho recinto historico !!!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Está muy bien conservado el local central UNT. Por esos pasillos han caminado Cesar Vallejo, Victor Raúl Haya de la Torre, etc.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Libidito tu tienes el mejor sentido del humor del foro y tus fotos son super chèveres.. me parece que ya habias posteado algo parecido antes.

Me ha alegrado la noche tu thread


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

ah qué bonito, la universidad católica también tiene a La casa Rivagüero, otra construcción antigua , bonitas fotos las tuyas


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Que linda universidad, me recuerda al local central de la universidad de Ica. Muy lindos esos conventos-universidad.


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Que lineas mas hermosas en su construcción, con un patio interior impecable, muy bonitas las fotos Libidito y supongo que tus trámites tuvieron un buen final a pesar de la espera...que claramente valió la pena

saludos


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Realmente hermoso ese centro histórico y tb me gusta q hayan conservado ese documento firmado por Simón Bolívar, es para aplaudir.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

claudio2006 said:


> Que lineas mas hermosas en su construcción, con un patio interior impecable, muy bonitas las fotos Libidito y supongo que tus trámites tuvieron un buen final a pesar de la espera...que claramente valió la pena
> 
> saludos


Pues si el rector nos atendio despues de una hora jaja pero hicimos nuestros tramites y todo salio bien 

Lo que me da pena es que no tome fotos a la sala de los rectores, es una sala muy bonita donde estan todos los cuadros desde el primer rector hasta el ultimo que ya se fue, y hay una pintura al oleo muy hermosa de Simn Bolivar, en si toda la sala es de la epoca, muy vieja e historica. En esta sala se recibe a los doctor honoris causa y se graduan los alumnos, Lastima que estuvo cerrado.
Hoy estuvo abierto pero no tenia la camara.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Como debe ser, la mejor Universidad del Norte del Pais...... Linda....


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Está super bonita la UNI...*

Aparte de la construcción histórica tan interesante,el cuidado,la limpieza,todo super bien pintado... realmente es "una joyita" y un lugar precioso...


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

se ve bien conservado el local de la UNT y tb hermoso


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*me encanta el local...*

siempre tan bien conservado , creo que es uno de los edificios coloniales mas antiguos de Trujillo , buenas fotos...


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hermoso local, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Está bonito, pero eso es el convento, seria como presentar al convento de Santo Domingo como local de la UNMSM pues allí funciono durante la colonia, umm, bueno no sé, peor la Iglesia se ve bonita.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Está bonito, pero eso es el convento,* seria como presentar al convento de Santo Domingo como local de la UNMSM pues allí funciono durante la colonia*, umm, bueno no sé, peor la Iglesia se ve bonita.


Esa es la casona que siempre he querido conocer, queda en el parque universitario no? pero por ahi es peligroso :S


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

libidito said:


> Esa es la casona que siempre he querido conocer, queda en el parque universitario no? pero por ahi es peligroso :S


No la casona del parque universitario siempre perteneció a la San Marcos o al menos eso creo, pero inicialmente la Universidad funcionó en las instalaciones del Convento de Santo Domingo, aquella iglesia de una sola torre que queda en el cruce de jirón Camana con Conde de Superunda.
Ahora, con respecto al Parque Universitario, pues no es peligroso, al menos no como antes, pero de todos modos tienes que andar con cuidado, por el centro siempre hay que andar alerta.


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

libidito said:


> Pues si el rector nos atendio despues de una hora jaja pero hicimos nuestros tramites y todo salio bien
> 
> Lo que me da pena es que no tome fotos a la sala de los rectores, es una sala muy bonita donde estan todos los cuadros desde el primer rector hasta el ultimo que ya se fue, y hay una pintura al oleo muy hermosa de Simn Bolivar, en si toda la sala es de la epoca, muy vieja e historica. En esta sala se recibe a los doctor honoris causa y se graduan los alumnos, Lastima que estuvo cerrado.
> Hoy estuvo abierto pero no tenia la camara.


Pues tendrás que andar con ella, ya que a muchos supongo nos interesaría ver esa sala, con esos cuadros que me imagino serán hermosos

saludos


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que bien conservado esta, como casi todo en Trujillo.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

Excelente recopilación de fotos, le encuentro un poco de semejanza con la Casona de San Marcos, sobre todo el patio y el Salon de Grados. Felicitaciones por mostrarnos este lugar tan histórico y bello de Trujillo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

claudio2006 said:


> Pues tendrás que andar con ella, ya que a muchos supongo nos interesaría ver esa sala, con esos cuadros que me imagino serán hermosos
> 
> saludos


Pues si hoy dia voy al local central, pero sabes esa sala cuando uno entra solo (sin gente) uno se siente incomodo pues todos los rectores te estan mirando hasta simon bolivar se siente raro ajajaja, bueno ojala este abierto.


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

GRACIAS POR LAS FOTOS.


Buena sorpresa ver la calidad y el cuidado de esta universidad peruana. Que lindos espacios, y la fachada es impresionante, aunque parece una iglesia. La gente de Trujillo debe sentirse muy orgullosa de su ciudad, que tiene tanta riqueza arquitectonica indigena (Moche), colonial y republicana.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ESO EM RECUERDA QUE HOY ESTABA ABIERTO EL SALON DE LOS RECTORES Y NO TENIA LA CAMARA.. BUAAAAA  ya no abren hasta el lunes


----------

